# Sweetest bow you ever shot....



## Tailfeather (Jun 7, 2010)

Well......What was it?


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweetest (IMO) easy slick smooth draw exhibiting perfect force draw combined with the precise preload of draw wieght. Add soft in hand feel after the shot, positive grip placement for consistancy and enough speed to impress the shooter. i.e. everything a bow needs to be all rolled up together only sacrificing just enough of one to exibit the other giving a perfect combination and the happiest medium you can find.....

 Recurve?....... 62" Brackenbury
Longbow? ........ 66" 21st century


----------



## robert carter (Jun 7, 2010)

Recurve...An old 62" Black Widow MA  Graybark I had. SWEEEET.

Longbow...My Howard Hill Cheetah.

RC


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jun 8, 2010)

Was and still is my Bob Gordon Warf. Given to me by a friend, made by a friend. She is my go to hunting and 3-D bow. I call her the SC Predator.


----------



## gurn (Jun 8, 2010)

64"Tomahawk Diamond Woodland Hunter.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 8, 2010)

66" Wes Wallace longbow
62" Wes Wallace recurve
56" Shrew Classic Hunter
66" Apex Predator


----------



## Brother Bear (Jun 8, 2010)

1-66" Martin Vision longbow
2-68" Dan Quillian bamboo long hunter


----------



## RogerB (Jun 8, 2010)

My scum-bag WARF, Black bear riser with Hoyt Carbon Foam limbs.


----------



## bownarrow (Jun 8, 2010)

64" Thunderstick III, 55@28


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 8, 2010)

My Flatwoods Custom Bows long bow is by far the sweetest shooting bow I've ever shot.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 8, 2010)

RogerB said:


> My scum-bag WARF, Black bear riser with Hoyt Carbon Foam limbs.



Gotta love them Scum Bags!

For me, it is probably a Roy Hall Apache Longbow. I forget the specs, but the bow belongs to choctawlb's boy Axle...

My two Apex Predators shoot just fine for me. Both are 66". One is 45@28", the other 47@28". They do the job.

So does my 64" Berry Tucannon...55#@28". QUICK!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 8, 2010)

the  sweetest bow i ever shot was my first bow i got at a 5 and 10 store in northern wisconsin back in '72. it was a sheer thing of beauty! white glass, bout 10#, and came with two fiberglass arrows. i was the proudest kid around, flingin' arras into a shoe box stuffed with newspapers.
 38 years later, i still shoot with the same excitement, lovin' every minute of it.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jun 8, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> the  sweetest bow i ever shot was my first bow i got at a 5 and 10 store in northern wisconsin back in '72. it was a sheer thing of beauty! white glass, bout 10#, and came with two fiberglass arrows. i was the proudest kid around, flingin' arras into a shoe box stuffed with newspapers.
> 38 years later, i still shoot with the same excitement, lovin' every minute of it.


I had one of those, too!  Only mine was red.....

I love my Apex Predator....shoots great to me.....smooth, quiet, no hand shock.  I just don't have enough longbows under my belt to speak with any authority on other types.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 8, 2010)

Probably my 53# Black Widow recurve but then again my 3 piece Buffalo bow shure is sweet shooting and I have taken a major likeing too. And then the most easy bow I have to shoot is the Warf that Roger built me, its kinda heavy to carry around but is smooth, dead in the hand and will sling an arrow where you are looking.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 9, 2010)

That's still up in the air, but it ain't gonna be a Jerry Hill.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 9, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> That's still up in the air, but it ain't gonna be a Jerry Hill.



A little shocky?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 9, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> 38 years later, i still shoot with the same excitement, lovin' every minute of it.



Right on brother! 

I am still looking for that sweetest ever bow.
So far, most I have shot have been excellent!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 9, 2010)

"A little shocky"...lets just say it gives up too much of one and didn't get enough of the other, to find that "perfect combination and happiest medium" Lance was talking about.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jun 9, 2010)

#1 Mickey Wislon's 62" Blackwidow SAX - Osage.  This bow belonged to Biggie Hoffman prior to Mickey owning it.  I shot this bow about 20 times and was "bit bad" and had to have a BW of my own. 

#2 My own 62" Black Widow PMA II Graybark - Standard issue and nothing really special about it but she pulls like butter and puts the arrow where I want it to go when I do my part.


----------



## Etter2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Tailfeather said:


> I had one of those, too!  Only mine was red.....
> 
> I love my Apex Predator....shoots great to me.....smooth, quiet, no hand shock.  I just don't have enough longbows under my belt to speak with any authority on other types.



I'm sure you'll try


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 16, 2010)

Longbow - Wes Wallace Royal 62" - 60#

Recurve - Fox High Serria 64" - 53#......So far, I have a Shrew & Vintage Works 59 Kodiak on order,so that could change.


----------



## WildmanSC (Jun 21, 2010)

Recurve - Schafer Silvertip 3-piece T/D

Longbow - Crow Creek Black Feather

Bill


----------



## CallMaker (Jun 21, 2010)

Recurve:

DAS riser with Hoyt glass/wood limbs.

Ed


----------



## mountainarcher (Jun 22, 2010)

Recurve:"Don't shoot them" Longbow: Bamboo Longhunter or Kinkako both by Dan Quillian


----------



## gurn (Jun 22, 2010)

After reading Daves post I wanna retract my choice and change it to a green fiberglass recurve that I didnt even know how to string, and cant remember the brand.
 I strung it backwards cause I was a kid, and no one told me better.. Backwards er not, the pegions and treerats around my house didnt like it one bit. Neither did the neighbors


----------



## rastaman (Jun 22, 2010)

Recurve...cari-bow tuktu

Longbow...Habu Vyperkahn doublecarbon


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 22, 2010)

gurn,

 those first bows we shot as a kid are what got many of us hooked on archery and why we have come back, full circle, to the stick and string method!


----------



## gurn (Jun 22, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Night Wing (Jun 22, 2010)

Both of my 66" Blacktail take down recurve bows.


----------



## Flatbow (Jun 22, 2010)

I've had so many I cant remember
I had a Quinn Stallion that was real sweet, Predator recurve was too.


----------



## nimrodthehunter (Jul 14, 2010)

My fred bear grizzly that I got for a christmas present about 5 years ago.  Or the oak bow my dad made for me when I was about 5.  Only trad bow I have ever shot.  I am afraid to shoot others.  I am afraid I will like them too much.  I do not have the luxury (extra cash) to buy a bunch of bows.  My grizzly kills them just fine.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 14, 2010)

My Bob Lee Signature Take Down and Fox River Longbow
Both are smooth as glass....


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 14, 2010)

WOW hard question............... i love my bigjim bows, and i also love my northern mist baraga, and since they are 2 different styles of bows, ill have to elect each one in its own category as my fav................. does that make sense ?


----------



## Heeler 4 (Jul 15, 2010)

Recurve - Bruin T/D I have 3 different # limbs for the riser and just ordered a 4th from Mike Steliga. Extremely smooth at all #'s!

Longbow - 21st Century


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 15, 2010)

My Bear "Golden Bear" when I was 6 years old.  Some how I managed to break one tip off, and commenced my first bowyering project.  After cutting new string grooves in the fiberglass limb, I was quite proud of myself!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Jul 15, 2010)

My most memorable bow was also my first.  I was about 7, can't remember the brand.  One of those yellow fiberglass with gray handle bows that you could shoot right or left handed.  
I never figured out that I was shooting left handed till several years later.  Squirrels didn't like that one, neither did the neighbor's dog, my little sister hated it for a while and when dad got home so did I.  I'll always remember that one.

Ward


----------

